

How Technology is Recreating the 21st-century Economy[video]  - mvs
http://www.parc.com/event/1499/how-technology-is-recreating-the-21st-century-economy.html

======
jamesmcintyre
I really want to watch the video but the bandwidth on the site is horrible,
buffering every few seconds. I'm downloading the .flv now, I'll post it on
youtube and comment back here if I get time.

